# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  तकनीक का कमाल जो आपके लिए मददगार साबित होगा ।

## inder123in

एक ऐसा औज़ार जो आपकी ड्राइव को छुपाने  मे मददगार साबित होगा । आप इससे अपनी ड्राइव को पासवर्ड सुरक्षित  भी कर सकते हैं । 


 डाउन्लोड के लिए क्लिक करे ।

----------


## inder123in

मनोज भाई आपके कहने से एक छोटा सा सूत्र बनाने की कोशिश कर रहा हु  भाई आपसे , साजिद भाई से  , ओर लवि भाई सहित फोरम के सभी सदस्यो से सहयोग की आशा करता हू ।

----------


## The Master

आपके सुत्र के लिए मेरी शुभ कामनांए । इसे आगे बढाते रहै ।

:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## inder123in

मास्टर जी आपके आशीर्वाद मदद ओर मार्गदर्शन के बिना ये संभव नही है

----------


## Dark Rider

लगे रहो यार हम सब साथ है

----------


## inder123in

यार बड़े भाई वो डाउन्लोड के लिए क्लिक करे नहीं  हो पा रहा है  स्नेप शॉट से समझाने की कृपा करे

----------


## inder123in

एक ऐसा ओडियो कटर जो आपकी एमपी3 फाइल्स मे से गाने को काटकर आपके लिए उपयोग मे लता है इसकी विशेषता की ये पूरी तरह से फ्री मे उपलब्ध है 
डाउन्लोड के लिए क्लिक करे ।

----------


## inder123in

एक फोटो व्यूवर जो आपकी तस्वीरो को दिखाए 3D बुक में लगाकर ।

सिर्फ़ ८३० केबी का औजार छोटा पर सुंदर ।

डाउन्लोड के लिए क्लिक करे ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सूत्र के लिए शुभकामनाये मित्र 
कोशिश करें के साथ में चित्र भी लगाने की

----------


## MALLIKA

अच्छा सूत्र !
जो सभी के लिए मददगार साबित होगा !
मेरी तरफ से सूत्रधार को शुभकामनाये तथा ++++रेपो !

----------


## inder123in

आपके कंप्यूटर में अलग अलग विडियो एवं ऑडियो फाइल्स को चलने के लिए VLC Player Flash Player, Power डीवीडी जाने कितने सारे सॉफ्टवेर डालने पड़ते है ।

अगर सभी फाइल्स विन्डोज़ मीडिया प्लेयर में चलाना चाहते है तो बस ये मुफ्त कोडेक पैक इंस्टाल कीजिये और अन्य सॉफ्टवेर से विदा लीजिये ।
यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करे

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmjttdydnnz

ध्यान रखे की इंस्टाल करते समय जब आप चित्र मे दी गई स्क्रीन पर पहुचे तो विण्डो मीडिया प्लेयर सेलेक्ट करना ना भूले

----------


## inder123in

कुछ जानकारी फ़ायरफ़ॉक्स के बारे मे

फायरफॉक्स, इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर, सफारी, गूगल क्रोम और ऑपेरा से १० गुना बेहतर है क्यो
Add ons की वजह से

मेरे द्वारा चुने गए १० Add ons ये रहे उम्मीद है आपके काम आयेंगे



Adblock Plus 1.1.1 -
वेब पेज पर आने वाले विज्ञापनों को ब्लाक करे , आप चाहे तो उस विज्ञापन वाली वेबसाइट को भी ब्लाक कर सकते है जिससे आपके वेबपेज जल्दी लोड होंगे , 

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करे
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865

Flashblock 1.5.11.2 - 
वेब पेज पर चलने वाली विडियो को ब्लाक करे । जिसे आप फ़िर से चाहे तो चला सकते है । विज्ञापनों से आज़ादी और तेज वेबपेज ब्राउजिंग ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433

LeechBlock 0.4.3 -
बेवजह खुलने वाली या उन वेबसाइट को लोड होने से रोके जिसे भी आप चाहे बस एक क्लिक से ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4476

Greasemonkey 0.8.20090123.1 -
स्क्रिप्ट मेनेजर जिससे आप छोटो बड़ी सुविधाए अपने ब्राउजर में जोड़ सकते है । बहुत सारे कामो को आसन बनाने देती है ।
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748


Video DownloadHelper 4.6.2 -
इन्टरनेट पर चलने वाली विडियो को डाउनलोड करने की सुविधा । यू ट्यूब, मेटा कैफे, और ढेर साडी साईट सेविडियो ऍम पी ३ डाउनलोड करे ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006

DownThemAll! 1.1.4 -
एक क्लिक से वेबपेज पर मौजूद सभी डाउनलोड लिंक को एक साथ डाउनलोड करने की सुविधा । साथ ही एकछोटा डाउनलोड मेनेजर भी ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201

pdfit 1.13 -
वेबपेज को पीडीऍफ़ फाइल में बदलने का आसान उपाय इससे आप वेब पेज को जे पी ई जी इमेज में भी सेव कर सकते है ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7528

image fetcher 0.3.1  -
वेबपेज की सुरक्षित इमेज पर सेव का आप्शन लगाये , जिससे आप सभी इमेज को सेव कर पाएंगे

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6716

BugMeNot 2.1 -
ढेर सारी वेबसाइट के लिए लोगिन, बस लोगिन विथ बग मी नोट करे और लोगिन करे ।

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6349

MR Tech Toolkit 6.0.3.4 -
Add ons को मैनेज करने का सबसे अच्छा टूल जो कई काम और भी करता है

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/421


इन्हे डाउनलोड करने के लिए इनके नाम पर ही लिंक दिए गए है ।



ऊपर दिए साधन क्रम से नही है और कुछ शायद वैधानिक भी नही है , फ़िर भी बहुत उपयोगी है ।

----------


## inder123in

लगता है भाई कोई रेस्पोंस अपने को नही मिलने वाला ?????????????????????????????????

----------


## inder123in

नया गुप्त ड्राइव बनाये और उसे पासवर्ड से सुरक्षित करें

अपने कंप्यूटर में ख़ास फाइल और फोल्डर को दुसरे उपयोगकर्ताओ से सुरक्षित रखना चाहते हो तो ये टूल उपयोग करे ।


ये आपके कंप्यूटर पर नया ड्राइव बनाने देगा जिसे आप पासवर्ड से सुरक्षित कर अपना डाटा अन्य लोगों से बचा सकते है । सिर्फ़ 2 एमबी का है ये मुफ्त औजार ।

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करे

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32451997/setup_secret_disk.exe

----------


## inder123in

आपके USB ड्राइव के लिए आल इन वन टूल

आपके पेन ड्राइव के लिए एक पोर्टेबल टूल जो आपके सारे सॉफ्टवेयर की जगह ले लेगा .


यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करे

इसमें वो सारी चीजे है जिनकी आपको जरुरत होती है जैसे

Media player 
Web browser 
Text editor 
Notes 
Calculator 
Image viewer 

और साथ में कुछ गेम भी और वो भी सिर्फ ६४६ केबी की फाइल में ।


ये जरुरी नही की आप इसे पेन ड्राइव में ही उपयोग करे अपने डेस्कटॉप पर रखे उपयोगी सिद्ध होगा ।

----------


## inder123in

लगता है किसी को पोस्ट पसंद नही आ रही है

----------


## MALLIKA

> लगता है किसी को पोस्ट पसंद नही आ रही है



इन्दर जी आप  पोस्ट करे !
सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा है !

----------


## raj_mastana

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32451997/UbiquitousPlayer.zip error aa rahi hai

----------


## inder123in

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32451997/UbiquitousPlayer.zip error aa rahi hai



मित्र आप दुबारा ट्राइ करे लिंक सही है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र आप दुबारा ट्राइ करे लिंक सही है


नही हो रहा है इंद्र,  एक बार मेरे सूत्र पर भी अपना जवाब देख लेना

----------


## inder123in

अपनी यूएसबी ड्राइव की स्पीड जाँचे 


क्या आप जानते है की आपके यू एस बी पेन ड्राइव पर कितनी लिखने और पढने की स्पीड है ।

यह टूल आपको पता लगाने में मदद करेगा



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32451997/usbdeview.zip

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई समझ नहीं आया! क्या मतलब कितनी स्पीड है पढने लिखने की? ज़रा विस्तार से बताना?*

----------


## inder123in

> नही हो रहा है इंद्र,  एक बार मेरे सूत्र पर भी अपना जवाब देख लेना



अब देखना बड़े भाई मीने दुबारा कोशिश की है

----------


## inder123in

> *भाई समझ नहीं आया! क्या मतलब कितनी स्पीड है पढने लिखने की? ज़रा विस्तार से बताना?*


मतलब की पेन ड्राइव  की स्पीड  सामान्य है या उससे कम है  यानि कि पेन ड्राइव आपके सिस्टम पर स्लो वर्क तो नही कर रही है

----------


## inder123in

> सूत्र के लिए शुभकामनाये मित्र 
> कोशिश करें के साथ में चित्र भी लगाने की



सूत्र पर आने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद  मित्र  आपके सहयोग कि भी जरूरत पड़ेगी

----------


## inder123in

> अच्छा सूत्र !
> जो सभी के लिए मददगार साबित होगा !
> मेरी तरफ से सूत्रधार को शुभकामनाये तथा ++++रेपो !


बहुत बहुत धन्य बाद मल्लिका जी

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र आप दुबारा ट्राइ करे लिंक सही है



मित्र मीने लिंक चेंज कर दी है अब हो जाएगा

----------


## alysweety

> लगता है किसी को पोस्ट पसंद नही आ रही है


 इन्द्र जी 
आपका पोस्ट काफी उपयोगी है
आप पोस्ट करें

----------


## nitin

> एक फोटो व्यूवर जो आपकी तस्वीरो को दिखाए 3D बुक में लगाकर ।
> 
> सिर्फ़ ८३० केबी का औजार छोटा पर सुंदर ।
> 
> डाउन्लोड के लिए क्लिक करे ।
> http://www.mediafire.com/?tcmggdmwuyz


मित्र यह सॉफ्टवेर कम नही कर रहा है,

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है

----------


## 0681

acha surat hi dear,lage rahoooooooooooo

----------


## inder123in

*मोजिला फायर फॉक्स में चलाइए अपने अन्य सभी इन्टरनेट ब्राउजर*


अपने मोजिला फायर फॉक्स में ही अपने अन्य सभी इन्टरनेट ब्राउजर चला सकते है बस एक एड ऑन इंस्टाल करके ।


एड ऑन इंस्टाल करने यहाँ जाइये ।


सेटिंग की विण्डो यहा इमेज 2 ओर 3 मे  देखिये

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र यह सॉफ्टवेर कम नही कर रहा है,



नितिन भाई देरी के लिए माफी चाहता हु पर लिंक सही था पर आपके कहने पर बदल  दिया गया है

----------


## inder123in

*फोटो प्रिंट करने के लिए एक औजार*

अगर आप अपने फोटो को अपने कलर प्रिंटर या फोटो प्रिंटर से छापते हैं तो ये टूल आपके लिए उपयोगी रहेगा ।

इसमें आप अपने फोटो पर कई तरह के फ्रेम और मजेदार छोटे चित्र लगाकर खुबसूरत बना सकते हैं

साथ ही साथ कई चित्र अलग अलग लेआउट में छाप सकते हैं चाहे तो सीधे कैमरे से ही एक या अधिक फोटो इम्पोर्ट कर छाप सकते हैं ।


इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

ये ट्रायल वर्जन है

----------


## inder123in

*विन्डोज़ एक्स पी की सारी सेटिंग एक बॉक्स में*

विन्डोज़ एक्स पी की ढेर सारी सेटिंग्स और फोल्डर्स पर जाने के लिए अब बहुत देर नही लगेगी ( चित्र देखे ) सभी सेटिंग अब आपके डेस्कटॉप पर बस १६० के बी के छोटे से पोर्टेबल प्रोग्राम में ।


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे ।

----------


## inder123in

*सीखिए प्रोग्रामिंग*

आप अगर कंप्यूटर प्रोग्रामिंग सीखना चाहते है और आपको इस बारे में जयादा जानकारी नही है तो शुरुआत के लिए ये आसान कदम उठाइए माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ने प्रोग्रामिंग को आसान बनाने के लिए नया सॉफ्टवेयर बनाया है Small Basic V0.6। शायद आपके काम आए ।


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे ।

----------


## love1987

Bahot Bahot dhanyawad sir !
par aapse ek baat kehna chahenge ki hm jyada samay net pe nhi de pate hai atah aapse nivedan hai ki hme apni id dene ka kast kare jisse hm aapka sahyog le sake

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हद हो रही है बंधू!
कमाल!
वास्तव में इस फोरम में तकनीकी रूप से एक से बढ़कर एक कलाकार भरे पड़े हैं!

आप सभी तकनीकी ज्ञानियों का शुक्रिया!*

----------


## nitin

> नितिन भाई देरी के लिए माफी चाहता हु पर लिंक सही था पर आपके कहने पर बदल  दिया गया है


इंदरजी लिंक तो सही थी, मैंने डाउनलोड भी किया, 
रन करने के बाद उसमे एक एर्रोर आ रहा है, जिसे मै 
Direct X required बता रहा है, समझ नही आ रहा 
क्या करना है, कृपया बताये

----------


## inder123in

> इंदरजी लिंक तो सही थी, मैंने डाउनलोड भी किया, 
> रन करने के बाद उसमे एक एर्रोर आ रहा है, जिसे मै 
> Direct X required बता रहा है, समझ नही आ रहा 
> क्या करना है, कृपया बताये



मित्र आप डाइरैक्ट एक्स लोड करे फिर रन करे 
यदि फिर भी न हो तो मेरे गुरु मनोज जी से संपर्क करे

----------


## inder123in

> *हद हो रही है बंधू!
> कमाल!
> वास्तव में इस फोरम में तकनीकी रूप से एक से बढ़कर एक कलाकार भरे पड़े हैं!
> 
> आप सभी तकनीकी ज्ञानियों का शुक्रिया!*


भारत भाई बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मीने तो एक छोटी सी कोशिश की है  आप सभी महारथियो के मार्गदर्शन मे कुछ करने की

----------


## inder123in

जीमेल में अतिरिक्त ईमेल पता लगाये या बदले 

जीमेल में अतिरिक्त ईमेल पता कैसे लगाये या बदले
जीमेल में साइन इन करे
जीमेल पेज के ऊपरी हिस्से में सेटिंग्स पर जाकर Accounts and Import टैब खोले 
Google Account settings. पर क्लिक करे
Personal Settings पर जाकर Change password recovery options सेलेक्ट करे . अगर आपको पासवर्ड के लिए पूछा जाए तो अपना पासवर्ड डाल दे ।
अगर आपके पास दूसरा ईमेल पता नही है तो 'Add a secondary email address' पर क्लिक कर अतिरिक्त मेल पता डाल दे । और अगर आपको ईमेल पता बदलना हो तो 'Edit' link पर क्लिक कर नया मेल पता डाल दे ।
Save पर क्लिक कर अपनी सेटिंग सेव करे।
बस हो गया ।

----------


## inder123in

*डेस्कटॉप शोर्टकट खोलें आसानी से*

अगर आप किसी प्रोग्राम का उपयोग कर रहे है और डेस्कटॉप से कोई अन्य प्रोग्राम खोलना चाहते है या ऐसे बहुत से प्रोग्राम है जो चलते समय मिनी माइज नहीं होते उन्हें उपयोग करते वक्र डेस्कटॉप के प्रोग्राम चलाने का औजार ।

ये आपके टास्कबार से एक क्लिक कर डेस्कटॉप के शोर्ट कट तक पहुँचने की सुविधा देता है । सिर्फ ४८७ केबी का मुफ्त औज़ार ।

----------


## inder123in

*मुफ्त और पोर्टेबल सीडी डी वी डी रिकवरी टूल*

[COLOR="#0000ff"]ख़राब या घिसी हुई सीडी डी वी डी से डाटा प्राप्त करने का आसान और पोर्टेबल टूल । सीडी डी वी डी को सेलेक्ट कीजिये फिर जिस फाइल फोल्डर को अपने कंप्यूटर पर कॉपी करना हो उसे सेलेक्ट कर राईट क्लिक कीजिये extract कीजिये और जहाँ रखना हो वहां सेव कर लीजिये ।


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे

----------


## inder123in

*फाइल/फोल्डर को पूरी तरह डिलीट करें*

आजकल बहुत से रिकवरी सॉफ्टवेयर उपलब्ध है इससे अपने निजी electroic दस्तावेजो के दुरूपयोग की आशंका बनी हुयी है ।


एक मुफ्त औज़ार आपके डाटा को पूरी तरह डिलीट करने के लिए । ये आपको राईट क्लिक कर आपके डाटा को डिलीट करने की सुविधा देता है ।

अभी उपलब्ध रिकवरी सॉफ्टवेयर से इसके द्वारा डिलीट किया डाटा वापस प्राप्त नहीं किया जा सकता भविष्य का पता नहीं । 8.7 एमबी का मुफ्त औज़ार ।

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*अपने माऊस का ओर ज्यादा उपयोग कीजिये* 


बस राइट क्लिक कीजिये ओर बहुत सी कमांड डेस्कटॉप पर लीजिये 

डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे


अपने राईट क्लिक मेनू से खोलिए कोई भी प्रोग्राम इस १०० के बी के छोटे से मुफ्त टूल से । बस थोडी सेटिंग कीजिये की कौन कौन सा प्रोग्राम लगाना चाहते हैं

----------


## inder123in

*यूएसबी पेनड्राइव को दीजिये अलग रूप*

एक छोटा पोर्टेबल औजार जो आपके यूएसबी पेन ड्राइव को अलग आइकन, बैकग्राउंड और उसके फॉण्ट को अलग रंग देने की सुविधा देता है ।



इसमें आप फोल्डर के आइकन, रंग आदि को भी बदल पाएंगे और अपने पेनड्राइव को खुबसूरत और अलग बना पाएंगे वो भी आसानी से बस आइकन फाइल और बैकग्राउंड के लिए इमेज फाइल चुनकर ।

सिर्फ ३.१२ एमबी का मुफ्त पोर्टेबल औजार बस अनजिप करें और उपयोग के लिए तैयार ।



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> *यूएसबी पेनड्राइव को दीजिये अलग रूप*
> 
> एक छोटा पोर्टेबल औजार जो आपके यूएसबी पेन ड्राइव को अलग आइकन, बैकग्राउंड और उसके फॉण्ट को अलग रंग देने की सुविधा देता है ।
> 
> 
> इसमें आप फोल्डर के आइकन, रंग आदि को भी बदल पाएंगे और अपने पेनड्राइव को खुबसूरत और अलग बना पाएंगे वो भी आसानी से बस आइकन फाइल और बैकग्राउंड के लिए इमेज फाइल चुनकर ।
> 
> सिर्फ ३.१२ एमबी का मुफ्त पोर्टेबल औजार बस अनजिप करें और उपयोग के लिए तैयार ।
> 
> ...



यह वाला मेरे काम का अब तक तो मुझे हर बार कोडिंग करके लिखना होता  था इसी बात पर इंद्र ++

----------


## inder123in

> यह वाला मेरे काम का अब तक तो मुझे हर बार कोडिंग करके लिखना होता  था इसी बात पर इंद्र ++


धन्यबाद भाई पहला प्लस मिला ओर वो भी गुरु के हाथ से जीवन धन्य हो गया गुरुदेव

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बढिया सूत्र .......................

----------


## nitin

मित्र इन्दर जी मैंने डायरेक्ट एक्स डाउनलोड कर दिया है, 
और एल्बम भी खुल गया, लेकिन उसमे केवल ३ पन्ने ही 
दिखाए जाते है, इसकी कुछ सेट्टिंग हो तो कृपया बताये, 
धन्यवाद !

----------


## The Master

यहाँ पर तो एक से एक खतरनाक software मौजुद है मित्र ।

आपका शुक्रिया ।

मेरी और से आपको आम ।


:mango::mango:

----------


## inder123in

*मुफ्त भारतीय अकोउन्टिंग सॉफ्टवेयर*

भारतीय अकोउन्टिंग सॉफ्टवेयर सिर्फ़ १.४ एम् बी में और वो भी मुफ्त हेल्प फाइल साथ में दी गई है । मुझे सॉफ्टवेयर का उतना ज्ञान तो नही है पर शायद आपमें से किसी के काम आए ।


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*डायरी आपके कंप्यूटर पर*

एक डायरी आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए, इसे आप अपने पुराने डायरी के अत्याधुनिक डिजिटल रूप की तरह उपयोग कर सकते हैं ।

अगर आपको दैनिक डायरी लिखने में रूचि ना भी हो तो इसमें आप अपने ब्लॉग के पोस्ट कॉपी पेस्ट करके सेव तो कर ही सकते है ।

उपयोग में आसान 6.81 एमबी का औजार ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*अपने स्क्रीनसेवर खुद बनाइये*

4 अलग अलग प्रकार के स्क्रीनसेवर बनाने का औजार ।
अपनी पसंद के चित्रों से अपना स्क्रीनसेवर बनाइये उस पर अपनी पसंद का संगीत और ढेरो प्रभाव में से चुनकर लगाइए ।

अपने डेस्कटॉप को अलग प्रभाव दें इस छोटे २.५ एमबी के पोर्टेबल औजार से ।

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

> यहाँ पर तो एक से एक खतरनाक software मौजुद है मित्र ।
> 
> आपका शुक्रिया ।
> 
> मेरी और से आपको आम ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





धन्यबाद मास्टर जी  बस आप लोग ऐसे ही सूत्र पर आकर होसला बढ़ाते  रहे ..

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यबाद मास्टर जी  बस आप लोग ऐसे ही सूत्र पर आकर होसला बढ़ाते  रहे ..


बहुत खूब  इन्द्र , बहुत अच्छी जानकारिया है |

----------


## hahaha6601

aafrin aap ne to kamal kar diya aap ke jaise jankar ko is 
forum me pahali bar dekh raha hun

----------


## inder123in

> बहुत खूब  इन्द्र , बहुत अच्छी जानकारिया है |


धन्यबाद गुरुदेव

----------


## inder123in

> aafrin aap ne to kamal kar diya aap ke jaise jankar ko is 
> forum me pahali bar dekh raha hun


मित्र फोरम पर तो मुझे 2 साल हो गए है पर कभी इस बारे मे सोचा ही नही था फिर मनोज भाई ने मार्गदर्शन किया तो छोटी  सी कोशिश की है

----------


## inder123in

*रिसायकल बिन में जोड़े नयी सुविधा*

एक छोटा टूल जो आपके रिसायकल बिन में नयी सुविधा जोड़ देगा ।

इसे इन्स्टाल करने के बाद रिसायकल बिन पर राईट क्लिक करके आप एक दिन, दो दिन, एक हफ्ते या एक महीने पुरानी फाइल को अपनी इच्छा अनुसार डिलीट कर पाएंगे । 

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*फोटो को सुन्दर बनाने का औजार*

आपने फोटो को सुन्दर बनाइये इस आसान औजार के उपयोग से । चित्र की त्वचा को बेहतर बनाना हो या रेड आई प्रभाव को हटाना ये और इस जैसे ढेरो प्रभाव एक औजार में ।

Liquify
Clone
Smudge
Skin Cleaner
Glamour Skin
Dodge / Burn
Blur
Sharpen
Colorize
Rotate / Scale
Red Eye Removal
Brightness-Contrast
Adjust Color Levels
Glow
.. जैसे टूल्स इस एक सॉफ्टवेयर में और प्रोग्राम के शुरू होते ही ट्युटोरियल के द्वारा बताया जाएगा कि इन टूल्स का प्रयोग कैसे करें ।

सिर्फ 4.7 एमबी का पोर्टेबल औजार इन्स्टाल करने की भी जरुरत नहीं, बस अनजिप करें और उपयोग के लिए तैयार ।

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## nitin

> मित्र इन्दर जी मैंने डायरेक्ट एक्स डाउनलोड कर दिया है, 
> और एल्बम भी खुल गया, लेकिन उसमे केवल ३ पन्ने ही 
> दिखाए जाते है, इसकी कुछ सेट्टिंग हो तो कृपया बताये, 
> धन्यवाद !


मित्र कुछ मेरा भी कष्ट दूर करे, क्या करे कुछ तो बताये

----------


## The Master

> मित्र कुछ मेरा भी कष्ट दूर करे, क्या करे कुछ तो बताये



क्या आपने setting --> enter license keys 

मे जाकर चाबियां डाल दि है ?

----------


## inder123in

*अपने चित्रों को दीजिये शब्द या बनाइये कॉमिक्स*

अपने चित्रों के संग्रह को बदलिए कॉमिक्स में अपने शब्द देकर या फिर आप चाहे तो किसी एक चित्र पर शब्द लगा सकते है ढेरो कैप्शन बॉक्स में से चुनकर । 

ढेरो कॉमिक्स प्रारूप है चुनने के लिए और शब्दों के लिए ढेरों सुन्दर रूप ।
एक मजेदार औजार सिर्फ 12 एमबी आकार में और पोर्टेबल तो इन्स्टाल करने की भी जरुरत नहीं ।


यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

> क्या आपने setting --> enter license keys 
> 
> मे जाकर चाबियां डाल दि है ?



mitra मास्टर जी की बात पर ध्यान दे समस्या दूर हो जाएगी यदि न हो तो सॉफ्टवेयर इन डिमांड मे पेज 340 पर इसका फूल वर्जन है आप लोड कर लीजिये

----------


## inder123in

*फोटो को बड़ा करे बिना गुणवत्ता खोये*

छोटी तस्वीरो को बड़ा करने पर वो धुंधले या डिब्बे जैसे हो जाते हैं । बड़ा करने पर तस्वीर उतनी अच्छी नही लगती ।
ये एक मुफ्त औजार आसानी से फोटो को बड़ा करने के लिए वो भी बिना गुणवत्ता से समझौता किए ।
८ एमबी आकार का पोर्टेबल उपयोगी औजार ।


यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*फोटो की बदले हेयर स्टाइल*

एक और मजेदार फोटो टूल किसी भी चेहरे में लगायें नयी हेयर स्टाइल अपने नए लुक का प्रयोग अपने फोटो पर करके देखें ।

मजेदार इसलिए की लड़को में लड़कियों और लड़कियों में लड़को के हेयर स्टाइल लगाकर देख सकते है ।


ये सॉफ्टवेयर दो चरणों में काम करता है पहले अपनी फोटो चुनकर अतिरिक्त हिस्सा हटा दें फिर उस फाइल में अपनी पसंद की हेयर स्टाइल लगाकर सेव कर दें ।


ये औजार है सिर्फ़ ४ एमबी आकार में ।



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*विडियो फाइल से बनायें gif इमेज*

एक आसान औजार जो आपके प्रमुख विडियो फॉर्मेट के विडियो फाइल को gif इमेज में बदले वो भी बहुत आसानी से, बस एक क्लिक में ।


मुफ्त और पोर्टेबल ८४ केबी का छोटा और उपयोगी औज़ार ।


यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*एक औजार आपके हार्ड डिस्क के लिए*

आपके हार्ड डिस्क के लिए एक औजार जो हार्ड डिस्क संयोजन से जुड़े कार्यों को आपके लिए आसान और तेज बना देगा ।
इसमें सॉफ्टवेयर को प्रयोग करने के दो अलग विकल्प है जिससे कंप्यूटर की कम या अधिक जानकारी रखने वाले दोनों तरह के उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए उपयोगी है ।

इसमें आप हार्ड डिस्क से जुड़े कार्य Create Partition, Delete Partition, Resize Partition, Copy Partition, Recover Partition, Convert Partition, Set Partition Active, Hide/unhide Partition, Format Partition जैसे बड़ी आसानी से कर सकते हैं ।

पूरे पार्टीशन को कॉपी करने और सभी पार्टीशन को एक साथ डिलीट करने जैसे कार्य भी इस टूल से किये जा सकते हैं ।
इसमें एक चरणबद्ध प्रक्रिया होती है ताकि आपसे गलती होने की संभावना ना रहे ।

एक छोटा मुफ्त औजार 6 एमबी आकर में ।


इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*ग्रीटिंग कार्ड बनाइये*


आपके फोटो के लिए एक और औजार आपने प्रियजनों को दें उनके फोटो लगे ग्रीटिंग कार्ड ।

आप इस औजार का उपयोग फोटो में फ्रेम लगाने के लिए भी कर सकते हैं ।


इस पोर्टेबल औजार का आकार है 12.5 एमबी ।



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## The Master

> *ग्रीटिंग कार्ड बनाइये*
> 
> 
> आपके फोटो के लिए एक और औजार आपने प्रियजनों को दें उनके फोटो लगे ग्रीटिंग कार्ड ।
> 
> आप इस औजार का उपयोग फोटो में फ्रेम लगाने के लिए भी कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> 
> इस पोर्टेबल औजार का आकार है 12.5 एमबी ।
> ...




इस प्रकार करो मित्र

----------


## Black Pearl

> *एक औजार आपके हार्ड डिस्क के लिए*
> 
> आपके हार्ड डिस्क के लिए एक औजार जो हार्ड डिस्क संयोजन से जुड़े कार्यों को आपके लिए आसान और तेज बना देगा ।
> इसमें सॉफ्टवेयर को प्रयोग करने के दो अलग विकल्प है जिससे कंप्यूटर की कम या अधिक जानकारी रखने वाले दोनों तरह के उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए उपयोगी है ।
> 
> इसमें आप हार्ड डिस्क से जुड़े कार्य Create Partition, Delete Partition, Resize Partition, Copy Partition, Recover Partition, Convert Partition, Set Partition Active, Hide/unhide Partition, Format Partition जैसे बड़ी आसानी से कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> पूरे पार्टीशन को कॉपी करने और सभी पार्टीशन को एक साथ डिलीट करने जैसे कार्य भी इस टूल से किये जा सकते हैं ।
> इसमें एक चरणबद्ध प्रक्रिया होती है ताकि आपसे गलती होने की संभावना ना रहे ।
> ...


इसकी जरूरत आन पड़ी थी और आपने यहाँ दे दिया। धन्यवाद इसके लिए।

----------


## inder123in

> इस प्रकार करो मित्र


मास्टर जी अपलोड करने पर इमेज तो फले ही इन्सर्ट हो जाती है फिर लिंक केसे कॉपी करू आप स्नेप शॉट से बता दीजिये मे बहुत परेशान हो रहा हु

----------


## inder123in

> इसकी जरूरत आन पड़ी थी और आपने यहाँ दे दिया। धन्यवाद इसके लिए।


  सर्वदा स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## The Master

> इसकी जरूरत आन पड़ी थी और आपने यहाँ दे दिया। धन्यवाद इसके लिए।


तो चलो इनको एक + :mango: दे दो वैसे आपके वजह से हमारे पास काफ़ी :mango: हो गए है धन्यवाद ।

:mango::mango:

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर जी अपलोड करने पर इमेज तो फले ही इन्सर्ट हो जाती है फिर लिंक केसे कॉपी करू आप स्नेप शॉट से बता दीजिये मे बहुत परेशान हो रहा हु



[CENTER]ऎ रहा snap..............

----------


## kavita25

bade ache software hi apke,gud lage raho.......

----------


## Black Pearl

> तो चलो इनको एक + :mango: दे दो वैसे आपके वजह से हमारे पास काफ़ी :mango: हो गए है धन्यवाद ।


अरे मैंने तो आपके कहने से पहले ही इंदर जी को + :mango: दे दिया है। और मास्टर जी ये तो सभी को पता है की आपको :mango: का कोई लालच नहीं है, आप तो हमारे मास्टर हैं। और फिर ये तो आपके कार्यों का परिणाम है मैंने कुछ थोड़े ही किया है, इसलिए मुझे धन्यवाद ना कहें। धन्यवाद। 




> मास्टर जी अपलोड करने पर इमेज तो फले ही इन्सर्ट हो जाती है फिर लिंक केसे कॉपी करू आप स्नेप शॉट से बता दीजिये मे बहुत परेशान हो रहा हु


इंदर जी आप इस लिंक पर जाकर MTM वाले तरीके से फोटो अपलोड क्यों नहीं करते हैं काफी अच्छा तरीका है। 

इस सूत्र में पूरी डिटेल है। MTM जी का राज @ फोटो अपलोड करें आसानी और तेजी से

----------


## The Master

मै यही कहना चाहता था कि कहीं और अपलोड करो ।

----------


## inder123in

*खास फोल्डर को सजाइए अलग रंग में*

अपने विशेष फोल्डर को दीजिये अलग और मनचाहा रंग इस ९०० केबी के मुफ्त टूल से ।


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## nitin

> क्या आपने setting --> enter license keys 
> 
> मे जाकर चाबियां डाल दि है ?


जी नही मित्र मुझे इन चाबियों कि जानकारी नही है, 
क्या करना होगा, अगर विस्तार से बताये तो कर दू 
धन्यवाद

----------


## inder123in

*किसी भी फोटो को बनाइये आइकन*


अपनी किसी भी फोटो को अपने मनपसंद प्रोग्राम का आइकन बनाइये इस छोटे २४९ केबी के औजार से ।

पोर्टेबल है तो बस प्रोग्राम ओपन करे एक बॉक्स ओपन होगा जैसा चित्र में दिखाया गया है अब जिस ही फोटो को आप आइकन बनाना चाहते है उसे पकड़कर इस बॉक्स में छोड़ दे आपकी आइकन फाइल उसी फोल्डर में बन जायेगी जहाँ आपकी मूल फाइल है । टास्कबार में प्रोग्राम के ऊपर राईट क्लिक कर आप सेटिंग्स में बदलाव कर सकते हैं ।


16×16, 24×24, 32×32, 48×48, 64×64, 72×72, 96×96, 128×128 और 256×256 आकार में आप आइकन फाइल बना सकते है ।


यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*एरर नंबर का मतलब क्या है*



कंप्यूटर पर आने वाले एरर मैसेज कोड के रूप में होते है और आम कंप्यूटर उपयोगकर्ता के लिए इसे समझना मुश्किल होता है . अब करीब 500 एरर मैसेज के बारे में जानिए इस छोटे मुफ्त औजार की मदद से ।

इसमें अपने एरर कोड का नंबर डाले और ये आपको बताएगा की इसका मतलब क्या है वो भी बस एक क्लिक से ।

छोटा सिर्फ 160 केबी आकार का पोर्टेबल औजार ।


इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

क्या आप को सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा हे / आ रहा हे  .........    तो अपने अमूल्य विचार दे में आप का इंतजार कर रहा हु

----------


## nitin

भाई जी सूत्र तो बहोत ही अच्छा है, और कइयो के लिए लाभ दायक भी है, 
मेरी ओरसे आपको रेपो +++

----------


## inder123in

*पेन ड्राइव से फैलने वाले वायरस से बचने का एक उपाय*



अभी पेन ड्राइव से वायरस और स्पायवेयर एक से दुसरे कंप्यूटर में फैलते हैं । इन्हें रोकने के लिए एक अच्छा एंटी वायरस प्रोग्राम तो जरुरी है ही पर एक उपाय और कर रखें ।

पेन ड्राइव से अधिकतर वायरस और स्पाइवेयर ऑटो रन फाइल के द्वारा ही आपके कंप्यूटर में इन्स्टाल होते है जैसे ही आपने पेन ड्राइव लगाई ऑटो रन आप्शन के जरिये ये अपने आप ही आपके कंप्यूटर में आ जायेंगे ।
इनसे बचने के लिए आप अपने कंप्यूटर पर रिमुवेबल मीडिया के लिए ऑटो रन आप्शन डिसेबल कर दें ।
इससे आपको अपनी पेन ड्राइव का डाटा my computer पर जाकर देखने की तकलीफ उठानी होगी पर आपका कंप्यूटर सुरक्षित रहेगा ।

ऑटो रन आप्शन करने में छोटा औजार आपकी मदद करेगा वैसे तो इसके कई सारे उपयोग है पर अभी ऑटो रन डिसेबल करने के बारे में जान लें ।

इस प्रोग्राम को इन्स्टाल करें
अब All Programs > Powertoys For Windows Xp > Tweak UI
पर जाकर इसे शुरू करें ।
अब My Computer > Auto Play >Types पर क्लिक करें
दाई ओर Enable Autoplay For Removable Drives आप्शन को अनचेक कर दें ।
Apply पर क्लिक कर अपनी सेटिंग सेव करे ।


सिर्फ 147 केबी का है ये औजार ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

*ध्यान रखें की ये औजार सिर्फ विंडोज एक्सपी के ही लिए है ।*

----------


## inder123in

*स्कैन्ड डॉक्युमेंट से टेक्स्ट निकालने का औजार*



एक ऐसा औजार जिसमे किस डोक्युमेंट को एडिट करने के लिए पूरा पेज फिर से टाइप करने कि जरुरत नहीं । यही नहीं अब आप किसी किताब या चित्र के शब्द टेक्स्ट फाइल में या फिर माइक्रोसॉफ्ट वर्ड फाइल में बदल सके हैं ।

इसमें आप सिर्फ स्कैन्ड डॉक्युमेंट ही नहीं पीडीऍफ़ फाइल्स के टेक्स्ट भी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं ।

ये टूल हिंदी भाषा में कार्य नहीं करता है । 

उपयोग में आसान सिर्फ 156 केबी का छोटा मुफ्त औजार ।


इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## The Master

बहोत अच्छे मित्र । एक से एक टूल दे रहो हो ।




:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## inder123in

*पेनड्राइव से इंस्टाल कीजिये ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम*



अब आप बिना सीडी या डीवीडी या सीडी/डीवीडी ड्राइव के बिना भी अपने कंप्यूटर को फोर्मेट कर नया ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल कर सकते हैं ।
पेन ड्राइव से अपने कंप्यूटर पर विंडोज एक्सपी, विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इंस्टाल करने का औजार ।

ये टूल खराब सीडी/डीवीडी ड्राइव या "मिनी" लैपटॉप्स जिनमें सीडी ड्राइव नहीं होती उनमे ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करने में बेहद उपयोगी है ।

आपको इसके लिए एक पेन ड्राइव की जरुरत होगी अगर आप एक्सपी इन्स्टाल कर रहें हैं तो 1 जीबी और विस्टा या सेवन के लिए कम से कम 4 जीबी के पेन ड्राइव का प्रयोग करें ।
दूसरी आवश्यकता है विंडोज एक्सपी/विस्टा/विंडोज 7 की सीडी/डीवीडी की ।
तीसरी चीज जो आपको चाहिए होगी वो है ऐसा कंप्यूटर जिसमें आप ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की सीडी को पेन ड्राइव में कॉपी कर सकें ।

अपने कंप्यूटर में ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की सीडी और पेन ड्राइव लगाएं ।
अब आप इस प्रोग्राम को इंस्टाल कर शुरू करें ।

इसमें बस आपको ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की सीडी का ड्राइव और पेन ड्राइव को चुनना है और बस कुछ क्लिक में ये आपके पेन ड्राइव को ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम सहित बूटेबल ड्राइव बना देगा ।

अब आप जिस भी कंप्यूटर में पेन ड्राइव से ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम डालना चाहते हैं उसमे ये पेन ड्राइव लगाकर बूट आप्शन में यूएसबी से बूट का विकल्प चुनकर सिस्टम शुरू करें और विंडोज एक्सपी/विस्टा/विंडोज 7 इंस्टाल कर लें ।


इस उपयोगी मुफ्त औजार का आकार है 6.74 एमबी ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए एड्रेस बुक*



आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए उपयोगी एड्रेस बुक जिसमे आप सभी जरुरी जानकारियां सुरक्षित रख सकते है ।
इसमें आप एक या सभी विवरणों को छाप भी सकते हैं ।

ये अधिक उपयोगी इसलिए है कि इसमें जमा विवरण को CSV फाइल के रूप में Import या Export करने की सुविधा है अभी ज्यादातर मोबाइल फ़ोन CSV फॉर्मेट को सपोर्ट करते है इससे आप मोबाइल के नंबर कंप्यूटर पर सुरक्षित कर सकेंगे और जरुरत पड़ने पर सभी को छाप भी सकेंगे ऐसे ही कंप्यूटर के एड्रेस बुक का प्रयोग मोबाइल फ़ोन पर भी कर सकेंगे ।

एक उपयोगी छोटा मुफ्त औजार सिर्फ 1 एमबी आकार में ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरी तो वाट लगा दी है इंद्र बहुत खूब यार

----------


## avf000103

मेरे कम्प्युटरमे Avira AntiVir 10 का Antivirus इन्स्टल कियाहुआ  है update भी है लेकिन scan करनेपर हर EXE. फाइलको win32 / Sality virus बताकर quarantine करनेको बताता है जब quarantine करते है तो कोइभी प्रोग्राम खोल्नेपर search करताहै प्रोग्राम खुलता नही है क्या करु कोइ सोलुशन है please मेरी मद्दत करे बहुत बहुत मेहरबानी होगी

----------


## avf000103

> मेरे कम्प्युटरमे Avira AntiVir 10 का Antivirus इन्स्टल कियाहुआ  है update भी है लेकिन scan करनेपर हर EXE. फाइलको win32 / Sality virus बताकर quarantine करनेको बताता है जब quarantine करते है तो कोइभी प्रोग्राम खोल्नेपर search करताहै प्रोग्राम खुलता नही है क्या करु कोइ सोलुशन है please मेरी मद्दत करे बहुत बहुत मेहरबानी होगी







और मेरा pc मै XP pac2 इन्स्टल है

----------


## nicolas

> *आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए एड्रेस बुक*
> 
> 
> 
> आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए उपयोगी एड्रेस बुक जिसमे आप सभी जरुरी जानकारियां सुरक्षित रख सकते है ।
> इसमें आप एक या सभी विवरणों को छाप भी सकते हैं ।
> 
> ये अधिक उपयोगी इसलिए है कि इसमें जमा विवरण को CSV फाइल के रूप में Import या Export करने की सुविधा है अभी ज्यादातर मोबाइल फ़ोन CSV फॉर्मेट को सपोर्ट करते है इससे आप मोबाइल के नंबर कंप्यूटर पर सुरक्षित कर सकेंगे और जरुरत पड़ने पर सभी को छाप भी सकेंगे ऐसे ही कंप्यूटर के एड्रेस बुक का प्रयोग मोबाइल फ़ोन पर भी कर सकेंगे ।
> 
> ...





> *खास फोल्डर को सजाइए अलग रंग में*
> 
> अपने विशेष फोल्डर को दीजिये अलग और मनचाहा रंग इस ९०० केबी के मुफ्त टूल से ।
> 
> 
> डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।





> *किसी भी फोटो को बनाइये आइकन*
> 
> 
> अपनी किसी भी फोटो को अपने मनपसंद प्रोग्राम का आइकन बनाइये इस छोटे २४९ केबी के औजार से ।
> 
> पोर्टेबल है तो बस प्रोग्राम ओपन करे एक बॉक्स ओपन होगा जैसा चित्र में दिखाया गया है अब जिस ही फोटो को आप आइकन बनाना चाहते है उसे पकड़कर इस बॉक्स में छोड़ दे आपकी आइकन फाइल उसी फोल्डर में बन जायेगी जहाँ आपकी मूल फाइल है । टास्कबार में प्रोग्राम के ऊपर राईट क्लिक कर आप सेटिंग्स में बदलाव कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> 
> 16×16, 24×24, 32×32, 48×48, 64×64, 72×72, 96×96, 128×128 और 256×256 आकार में आप आइकन फाइल बना सकते है ।
> ...





> *स्कैन्ड डॉक्युमेंट से टेक्स्ट निकालने का औजार*
> 
> 
> 
> एक ऐसा औजार जिसमे किस डोक्युमेंट को एडिट करने के लिए पूरा पेज फिर से टाइप करने कि जरुरत नहीं । यही नहीं अब आप किसी किताब या चित्र के शब्द टेक्स्ट फाइल में या फिर माइक्रोसॉफ्ट वर्ड फाइल में बदल सके हैं ।
> 
> इसमें आप सिर्फ स्कैन्ड डॉक्युमेंट ही नहीं पीडीऍफ़ फाइल्स के टेक्स्ट भी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ये टूल हिंदी भाषा में कार्य नहीं करता है । 
> ...


aap bahut accha kaam kar rahe hai.
is se hamari knowledeg bad rahi hai.
thanks.

----------


## The Master

> बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया मास्टर जी, मेरा काम हो गया 
> आपको मेरी ओरसे रेपो ++
> 
> और एक बात मास्टर  जी पन्ने पलटते समय मेरा
> पि.सी.अचानक शत डाउन हो गया, इस सोफ्ट. का कोई प्रोब.तो नही है ना



नही मित्र software ठिक है कोई परेशानी नही ।

लेकिन अगर आपका पी सी फ़िरसे इसे या किसी अन्य software के चलते/ना चलते अचानक बंद हो रहा हो तो वो over heating कि परेशानी है ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## inder123in

> मेरी तो वाट लगा दी है इंद्र बहुत खूब यार


चेला कभी गुरु की बाट  नही लगाता बल्कि गुरु के आशीर्वाद का wait करता है

----------


## inder123in

जानिए आपके प्रिंटर का कितना उपयोग हो रहा है ?


अगर आप अपने प्रिंटर के दुरूपयोग से परेशान है और जानना चाहते है की कौन आपके प्रिंटर का उपयोग कब और कितना हो रहा है या फिर आप अपने प्रिंटर के कार्टेज की क्षमता जानना चाहते है की वो कितने पेपर प्रिंट करता है ?


तो आपके लिए एक मुफ्त और छोटा केबी का टूल जो आपके प्रिंटिंग का हिसाब किताब रखेगा और आपको बताएगा की कब और कितने प्रिंट आपके प्रिंटर के द्वारा किये गए है ।

नतीजे आप एच टी एम एल और एक्सेल डोक्युमेंट के रूप में देख पाएंगे ।



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*विडियो फाइल की ऑडियो को बदलिए*




अब आप अपने किसी विडियो फाइल के ऑडियो को बदलकर उसकी जगह पर अपनी पसंद के गाने या अन्य कोई ऑडियो लगा सकते है ।

इस आसान टूल से आप एक ऑडियो और एक विडियो फाइल को मिलाकर नयी फाइल भी बना सकते हैं वो भी बस एक ही क्लिक में ।


इस मुफ्त औज़ार का आकार है 4 एमबी ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*अपने फाइल फोल्डर को बचाए कॉपी या डिलीट होने से*



आपके कंप्यूटर में अन्य उपयोगकर्ताओ से अपने फाइल या फोल्डर को कॉपी या डिलीट करने से रोकें उन्हें पासवर्ड से सुरक्षित करें ।

इस मुफ्त १.१ एमबी के औजार से ।

यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*Periodic Table सॉफ्टवेयर के रूप में*



*साइंस के छात्रों के लिए एक जरुरी चीज है Periodic Table जो अब एक सॉफ्टवेयर के रूप में आपके कंप्यूटर पर भी उपलब्ध है ।
इस सॉफ्टवेयर में आप तत्वों को उनके चित्रों तथा अनेक विवरणों के साथ देख पायेंगे जो इन्हें समझने और याद रखने में आपकी मदद कर सकता है ।

22 एमबी आकार का पोर्टेबल औजार इन्स्टाल करने की भी जरुरत नहीं ।*

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*ढेर सारे विन्डोज़ कमांड एक ही सॉफ्टवेयर में*



*विन्डोज़ के ढेर सारे कमांड एक ही सॉफ्टवेयर से डेस्कटॉप में पाइए ।

३.४ एमबी का मुफ्त टूल आपके विण्डो को बेहतर बनायेगा बड़ी आसानी से ।*


डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें

----------


## jai 123

बडे ही उपयोगी SOFTWARE है

----------


## The Master

छा गए दोस्त ! मनोज जी छोटे छोटे करते करते ये तो आगे निकल गए ...........:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Dark Rider

> छा गए दोस्त ! मनोज जी छोटे छोटे करते करते ये तो आगे निकल गए ...........:clap::clap::clap::clap:


देख ही रहा हू जी

----------


## inder123in

मास्टर जी ओर मनोज जी आशीर्वाद  ओर मार्गदर्शन तो आप लोगो का ही है

----------


## inder123in

*नया IrfanView*



*आपके कंप्यूटर के चित्रों को देखने और उन्हें व्यवस्थित रखने के लिए एक लोकप्रिय मुफ्त इमेज व्युवर का नया संस्करण नया  IrfanView 4.30 ।
आकार में छोटा होने की वजह से बहुत तेज है ये टूल, इसमें 90 से भी ज्यादा इमेज और कुछ प्रमुख ऑडियो विडियो फाइल फोर्मेट्स को देख सकते हैं ।

इस औजार को आप   प्लग इन   की सहायता से और भी बेहतर बना सकते हैं जिससे ये video files, audio CD, MP3, आदि को चलाने वाला मीडिया प्लेयर बन जाता है ।


इस नए संस्करण में नया है Turbo-JPG जो आपके JPG फाइल को पहले से भी जयादा तेजी से दिखाता है । नया Paste Special विकल्प, JPG IPTC/Comment dialogs में Allow placeholders और Batch editing की सुविधा, Digi-Cam RAW formats को JPG के रूप में देखने की सुविधा ।

और भी बहुत कुछ इस छोटे सिर्फ 1.4 एमबी आकार के बिलकुल मुफ्त औजार में ।
*

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*रिकॉर्ड करे विडियो*



*वेब केम, टीवी ट्यूनर, विडियो कैमरा, डिजीटल कैमरा और अन्य ढेर सारे साधनों से विडियो कैप्चर और रिकॉर्ड करने का औजार ।


7.37 एमबी में, आसानी से चलाया जा सकता है आपको बहुत ज्यादा जानकारी की जरुरत नही होगी ।*



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## Rated R

> अपनी यूएसबी ड्राइव की स्पीड जाँचे 
> 
> 
> क्या आप जानते है की आपके यू एस बी पेन ड्राइव पर कितनी लिखने और पढने की स्पीड है ।
> 
> यह टूल आपको पता लगाने में मदद करेगा




विन्डोज़ सेवन में तो ऐसे ही पता चल जाता है .
ये एक्स.पी वालों के लिए उपयोगी हो सकता है .

----------


## inder123in

सही कहा मित्र ये xp वालों के लिए उपयोगी हो सकता है

----------


## inder123in

। मीडियाफायर वालों के लिए डाउनलोड मेनेजर

_यहाँ दिए गए ज्यादातर औजार मीडियाफायर में ही अपलोड किए हुए है इसलिए आपकी सुविधा के लिए ये मीडिया फायर डाउन लोडर 10 एमबी का ।

ये टूल भी मीडियाफायर में ही अपलोड किया हुआ है ।_




यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करे

----------


## inder123in

*अपने कीबोर्ड और माउस को लाक करें*



अपना कंप्यूटर छोड़ कर बार बार जाना पड़ता है और आप नही चाहते के कोई पीछे आपका कंप्यूटर इस्तेमाल करे तो अपने कीबोर्ड और माउस को लाक कीजिये और पासवर्ड से सुरक्षित करिए इस मुफ्त 754 केबी के टूल से ।

डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## somya4u

ये वाला लोक तो मेरे बड़े  काम का है

----------


## inder123in

lagta है कि सूत्र सदस्यो को पसंद नही आ रहा है बिना प्रतिकृया के प्रविष्टि डालने मे मन नही लगता ??????????????

----------


## Dark Rider

> lagta है कि सूत्र सदस्यो को पसंद नही आ रहा है बिना प्रतिकृया के प्रविष्टि डालने मे मन नही लगता ??????????????


यह कोई जरुरी नहीं की पूरी फोरम ही इंद्र भाई के सूत्र में आये हम जैसे बंदे डेली भ्रमण करते है यह काफी नहीं है क्या ?

----------


## inder123in

> यह कोई जरुरी नहीं की पूरी फोरम ही इंद्र भाई के सूत्र में आये हम जैसे बंदे डेली भ्रमण करते है यह काफी नहीं है क्या ?


 
यह सूत्र तो बना ही  आपके मार्गदर्शन से है आपका तो यहा आने का फर्ज़ है जब मार्ग दिखाने वाला ही नही दिखेगा तो रास्ता कोण दिखाएगा

----------


## The Master

> lagta है कि सूत्र सदस्यो को पसंद नही आ रहा है बिना प्रतिकृया के प्रविष्टि डालने मे मन नही लगता ??????????????


ये लो जी आप तो फ़ल कि चिंता करने लग गए ।

ऎसी बात है तो ये लिजिए ।

:mango::banana::cherries::mango:


अब जल्दी जल्दी आगे के software पोस्ट किजिए ।


धन्यवाद ।

----------


## nitin

जय राम जी कि मास्टर जी, मैंने जो ३डी फोटो एल्बम का सोफ्ट. डाला था 
उसमे कुछ प्रोब. है, मैंने आज जब उसे खोला तो , पि.सी.अपने आप रिस्टार्ट हो गया 
क्या करू बताये, उसे अनिस्टाल कर दू.

----------


## The Master

> जय राम जी कि मास्टर जी, मैंने जो ३डी फोटो एल्बम का सोफ्ट. डाला था 
> उसमे कुछ प्रोब. है, मैंने आज जब उसे खोला तो , पि.सी.अपने आप रिस्टार्ट हो गया 
> क्या करू बताये, उसे अनिस्टाल कर दू.


अगर आप confirm है कि ये उसी software के कारण हो रहा है तो आप उसका प्रयोग ना करे ।

उसे system से निकाल दे ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*वह इन्दर भाई एक से एक टूल दे रहे हो बहुत काम के टूल है भाई 
रेप + कबूल करें दोस्त*

----------


## sukhveer

इंदर भाई ये 14 day का ट्राइल है ,फुल्ल मिल सकता है क्या,मनोज ओर मास्टर जी  हो सके तो फुल्ल उपलब्ध कराएं।शुक्रिया।


> *डायरी आपके कंप्यूटर पर*
> 
> एक डायरी आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए, इसे आप अपने पुराने डायरी के अत्याधुनिक डिजिटल रूप की तरह उपयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> अगर आपको दैनिक डायरी लिखने में रूचि ना भी हो तो इसमें आप अपने ब्लॉग के पोस्ट कॉपी पेस्ट करके सेव तो कर ही सकते है ।
> 
> उपयोग में आसान 6.81 एमबी का औजार ।
> 
> इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## inder123in

> इंदर भाई ये 14 day का ट्राइल है ,फुल्ल मिल सकता है क्या,मनोज ओर मास्टर जी  हो सके तो फुल्ल उपलब्ध कराएं।शुक्रिया।


भाई ये तो लवी जी का कार्यक्षेत्र है वीसे आजकल वो दिखाई नही पड़ रहे हैं

----------


## inder123in

*विंडोज 7 इंस्टाल करें पेन ड्राइव से*

*एक छोटा और आसान टूल जिससे आप अपने पेन ड्राइव से भी अपने कंप्यूटर पर विंडोज 7 इंस्टाल कर पायेंगे ।
ये विशेषकर उन  लैपटॉप जिनमे सीडी ड्राइव नहीं होती है उनमे और अगर आपके कंप्यूटर में डीवीडी ड्राइव न हो या काम नहीं कर रही हो 

तो नया विंडोज सेवन इंस्टाल करने में बेहद उपयोगी है ।

अब किसी ऐसे कंप्यूटर में जिसमे डीवीडी ड्राइव लगी हो इस टूल को डाउनलोड कर इंस्टाल करें ।

अब विंडोज सेवन की डीवीडी ड्राइव में लगायें और वो पेन ड्राइव भी जिसमे आप विंडोज 7 रखना चाहते हैं (ध्यान रखें की पेन ड्राइव 4 जीबी या इससे ज्यादा क्षमता की हो )

फिर इस टूल को शुरू करें

ऊपर दिए चित्र के अनुसार Select Files बटन पर क्लिक करें ।

अब अपने डीवीडी ड्राइव जिसमे विंडोज सेवन की डीवीडी लगी है उसे चुन लें ।


कुछ इस तरह से आपके कंप्यूटर पर ड्राइव का नाम अलग हो सकता है ।

अब आपसे वो पेन ड्राइव चुनने पूछा जायेगा

इस तरह से इसमें अपनी ड्राइव चुन लें अब Next बटन पर क्लिक करें ।
आपके कंप्यूटर और विंडोज 7 वर्जन के अनुसार प्रक्रिया थोड़ी अलग हो सकती है पर आम तौर पर जैसा ऊपर बताया गया है उसी तरह होगी ।
आपका बूटेबल विंडोज 7 पेन ड्राइव में तैयार है अब आप कंप्यूटर को यूएसबी ड्राइव से बूट करके विंडोज सेवन इंस्टाल कर सकते हैं ।

ध्यान रखें इस टूल के उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर में Microsoft .NET Framework 4 इंस्टाल* होना चाहिए ।



इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## arif30230

> लगता है किसी को पोस्ट पसंद नही आ रही है


Nahi Bhai Aisa Baat Mat Karo Yaar Aap ki Post Bahot acchi Hai lage raho yaar bahut badhiya jankari dete ho yaar muje to vakai bahot acchi post lagti hai Rep Point +++++++++

----------


## arif30230



----------


## arif30230



----------


## inder123in

> *वह इन्दर भाई एक से एक टूल दे रहे हो बहुत काम के टूल है भाई 
> रेप + कबूल करें दोस्त*


सूत्र मे पधारने के लिए धन्यबाद

----------


## inder123in

*पीडीऍफ़ फाइल के फॉण्ट को कैसे पहचाने*

एक छोटी सी बात आपको शायद इसकी जरुरत पड़े

*पीडीऍफ़ फाइल में उपयोग हुए फॉण्ट को पहचानने के लिए

फॉण्ट व्यूवर प्रोग्राम में पीडीऍफ़ फाइल खोलें

मेनू बार में file पर क्लिक करे

Properties पर क्लिक करें

Fonts टैब पर क्लिक करें ।

अब आपको पीडीऍफ़ फाइल में इस्तेमाल हुए फॉण्ट की जानकारी दिखाई देगी (चित्र देखें )*

----------


## inder123in

*कई सारे उपयोगों वाला फोटो प्रिंटर*

*एक उपयोगी फोटो प्रिंटिंग सॉफ्टवेयर जो

अलग अलग फोटो को एक ही पेज में प्रिंट करे
फुल पेज प्रिंटिंग के द्वारा पेपर बचाए
फोटो में टेक्स्ट और कैप्शन लगाने की सुविधा
फ्रेम जोड़े और फ्रेम को व्यवस्थित करे
लेआउट बनाये और पूरे फोल्डर के फोटो को प्रिंट करे
पासपोर्ट और 4x6-5x7-8x10 फोटो प्रिंटिंग की सुविधा


और भी बहुत कुछ इस 6 एमबी के टूल में ।*



यहाँ क्लिक कर डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## inder123in

*फ़ाइल आइकन मे लगाए अपनी खुद की फोटो* 



*अब अपने फोटो को भी लगाइए आइकन के रूप मे । थोड़े से सयोजन करके आप अपनी फोटो को आइकन बना सकते है जिस शोर्ट कट का आइकन बदलना हो उस पर राईट क्लिक कर प्रोपर्टिस सेलेक्ट करें . चेंज आइकन पर क्लिक कर browse kar अपनी फ़ाइल चुनकर सेव कर ले ।*

 5 एमबी का पोर्टेबल टूल ।
यहा क्लिक कर डाउन्लोड कर सकते हैं

----------


## mzone420

*बहुत ही लाजवाब पोस्टिंग्स है...दोस्त ऐसे ही लगे रहो..... मेरी तरफ से रेपो++ स्वीकार करो.........*





४

----------


## avf000103

maine delete kiya huwa photos recover kiya huwa hai file lagvag savi aagaya hai lekin size vi barabar dikhaya huwa hai lekin photo nahi dikhata kya kuch idea hai boss ??

----------


## avf000103

> maine delete kiya huwa photos recover kiya huwa hai file lagvag savi aagaya hai lekin size vi barabar dikhaya huwa hai lekin photo nahi dikhata kya kuch idea hai boss ??


ye sab maine power data recovery se digital camera ka memory card ka kiya tha

----------


## Sharma1989

मे अपने orkut id का पासवर्ड भूल गया हु । ओर न तो मुझे सीक्योर्टी परसन का ऊतर याद है 
क्या कोई मेरी मदद कर सकता है मेरी id को साइन इन करने मे

----------


## inder123in

*अब आप अपने अक्षरों ओर सबदों को भी 3D बना सकते हैं* 



अब आपके शब्द ओर अक्षर भी 3d मे नज़र आएंगे इस छोटे से औज़ार से 

डाउन्लोड करे

----------


## inder123in

*अपनी  सीडी डीवीडी को कॉपी होने से रोकिये इस औज़ार से* 



 इस टूल के उपयोग से आप अपनी ISO फाइल से कॉपी प्रोटेक्ट सीडी बना पाएंगे जिसे कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ।अपनी इसो फाइल चुनिए और एरर मैसेज लगाइए और अपनी सीडी बर्न कर लीजिये नयी बनी सीडी को कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ऐसा करने पर एरर दिखाई देगा ।वैसे इसे कॉपी किया जा सकता है पर उसके लिए कंप्यूटर के अच्छे जानकार की जरुरत होगी ।

इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें । 

ये ट्रायल वर्जन है

----------


## The Master

> *अब आप अपने अक्षरों ओर सबदों को भी 3D बना सकते हैं* 
> 
> 
> 
> अब आपके शब्द ओर अक्षर भी 3d मे नज़र आएंगे इस छोटे से औज़ार से



पधारिये आप भी गायब हो गए थे ।

:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## lovey7

> *अपनी  सीडी डीवीडी को कॉपी होने से रोकिये इस औज़ार से* 
> 
> 
> 
>  इस टूल के उपयोग से आप अपनी ISO फाइल से कॉपी प्रोटेक्ट सीडी बना पाएंगे जिसे कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ।अपनी इसो फाइल चुनिए और एरर मैसेज लगाइए और अपनी सीडी बर्न कर लीजिये नयी बनी सीडी को कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ऐसा करने पर एरर दिखाई देगा ।वैसे इसे कॉपी किया जा सकता है पर उसके लिए कंप्यूटर के अच्छे जानकार की जरुरत होगी ।
> 
> इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें । 
> 
> ये ट्रायल वर्जन है


बढ़िया सूत्र मित्र ,यूँ ही जानकारी बांटते रहो ! ++++

----------


## inder123in

> पधारिये आप भी गायब हो गए थे ।
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries::mango:



मे गायब नही हुआ था मास्टर जी अब स्कूल खुल गए है न तो अब सिर्फ सनडे को ही समय मिल पा रहा है अभी सुरुवात है इसलिए थोड़ा काम ज्यादा है पर कुछ दिनो मे सब मेनेज हो जाएगा तब तक के लिए अनुपस्थ्ती हेतु क्षमा

----------


## inder123in

> बढ़िया सूत्र मित्र ,यूँ ही जानकारी बांटते रहो ! ++++


*सूत्र मे पधारने का शुक्रिया मित्र आपसे भी सहयोग की आशा रहेगी* :salut:

----------


## Dark Rider

> *अपनी  सीडी डीवीडी को कॉपी होने से रोकिये इस औज़ार से* 
> 
> 
> 
>  इस टूल के उपयोग से आप अपनी ISO फाइल से कॉपी प्रोटेक्ट सीडी बना पाएंगे जिसे कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ।अपनी इसो फाइल चुनिए और एरर मैसेज लगाइए और अपनी सीडी बर्न कर लीजिये नयी बनी सीडी को कॉपी नहीं किया जा सकेगा ऐसा करने पर एरर दिखाई देगा ।वैसे इसे कॉपी किया जा सकता है पर उसके लिए कंप्यूटर के अच्छे जानकार की जरुरत होगी ।
> 
> इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें । 
> 
> ये ट्रायल वर्जन है


मतलब की नेरो से बर्न नही होगी ? 

अच्छा है इन्दर यार आते रहा करो संडे तो लम्बा पड़ता है |

----------


## avf000103

> ye sab maine power data recovery se digital camera ka memory card ka kiya tha


सरजी और कितना इन्तजार करना पडेगा

----------


## inder123in

> सरजी और कितना इन्तजार करना पडेगा


भाई मे प्रयासरत हु ज्यादा जल्दी है तो गुरु मनोज जी से निवेदन करे

----------


## inder123in

> मतलब की नेरो से बर्न नही होगी ? 
> 
> अच्छा है इन्दर यार आते रहा करो संडे तो लम्बा पड़ता है |


*सही कह रहे हो भाई आप भी तो बड़े दिनो  बाद यहा दिखाई दिये हो*

----------


## Ram420420

wakai me bahut badiya dost yun hi hame software dete raho. sabhi ka shukriya..........

----------


## inder123in

*ये औज़ार आपके कम्प्युटर को बना देगा स्मार्ट* 



ये अकेला 6 के बराबर है यानि सुपर 6 ओर उससे भी ज्यादा 
रजिस्ट्री फिक्सर
पीसी ट्यूनिंग ट्वीक्स
पर्सनल प्रायवेसी
डिलिटेड फाइल रिकवरी
एंटी वायरस
और अन्य यूटिलिटी



यहा मिलेगा

----------


## inder123in

*अब आप बनाए अपना खुद का पर्सनल केलेण्डर* 



अब ऑफलाइन कैलेंदर  का पोर्टेबल औजार ।
इसमें आप पूरे साल का कैलेंडर छाप पाएंगे और हर महीने में अपनी पसंद की तस्वीर लगाए 

यहाँ मिलेगा

----------


## avf000103

सर जी यह iphone का free Apps किधर मिलेगा

----------


## inder123in

> सर जी यह iphone का free Apps किधर मिलेगा


 मित्र मोबाइल विभाग मे  संपर्क करे

----------


## harry1

सच में भाई कमाल की जानकारी दे रहे हो..
रेपो+++ मेरी तरफ से ,

----------


## inder123in

क्या आप जानना चाहते है कि आपकी हार्ड डिस्क कितनी  तेज है

ये आपको बताएगा की आपके हार्ड डिस्क में कितनी तेजी से डाटा लिखा और पढ़ा जा सकता है ।
ये आपको बेहतर हार्ड डिस्क के चुनाव में भी मदद कर सकता है या फिर समय समय पर आप ये भी जांच सकते है की आपका हार्ड डिस्क कितना धीमा हो गया है ।


इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## a_kela

भाई आपका सूत्र फाडू है इसमें मुझे आज बहुत सारी नयी जानकरी मिली पर आपका एक लिंक जो की किसी चित्र को बड़ा करने पर उसकी गुणवत्ता कम नहीं होने देता अर्थात smille   enlarge   काम नहीं कर रहा है कृपया मदद करे और अच्छे से अच्छे software का प्रबंध करे मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++++++++

----------


## singlafromdelhi

क्या आप birthday  reminder  सॉफ्टवेर दे सकते है जिसमे मै अपने दोस्तों और रिश्तेदारों के बर्थडे ड़ाल दू.

----------


## nirsha

inderji maine home theater 5.1 computer cpu se connect kiya hai parantu usme surround 5.1 wala responce nahin mil raha kya uske liye koi software hai ya iski setting ka koi tarika hai kya karain kuchha margdarshan dain dhanyavad

----------


## mzone420

> भाई आपका सूत्र फाडू है इसमें मुझे आज बहुत सारी नयी जानकरी मिली पर आपका एक लिंक जो की किसी चित्र को बड़ा करने पर उसकी गुणवत्ता कम नहीं होने देता अर्थात smille   enlarge   काम नहीं कर रहा है कृपया मदद करे और अच्छे से अच्छे software का प्रबंध करे मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++++++++++++++++++





> क्या आप birthday  reminder  सॉफ्टवेर दे सकते है जिसमे मै अपने दोस्तों और रिश्तेदारों के बर्थडे ड़ाल दू.





> inderji maine home theater 5.1 computer cpu se connect kiya hai parantu usme surround 5.1 wala responce nahin mil raha kya uske liye koi software hai ya iski setting ka koi tarika hai kya karain kuchha margdarshan dain dhanyavad



*दोस्तों आप लोग गलत सूत्र में ये मांग रहे हैं.. ''सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड'' में जाकर अपनी डिमांड रखे,*

----------


## arjun32

बहुत ही उम्दा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र..... शुक्रिया....

----------


## groopji

बहुत उपयोगी सूत्र है मित्र मैने आज पहली बार आपके सूत्र में भ्रमण किया है आपको मेरी ओर से ++

----------


## walia4u

इन्दर भाई , आपके दुआरा दी गयी जानकारी तो उम्दा है आपने जैसे कहा की PDF फाइल मई प्रयोग हुए फोंट्स का पता लगाया जा सकता है तो क्या इसके लिए हमें फॉण्ट view प्रोग्राम यानि यह सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए होगा ? और क्या हम pdf फाइल मे आई कुच्छ त्रुटियाँ सुधार सकते हैं?
एक सॉफ्टवेर तो मिला था लेकिन वोह कामयाब नहीं हुआ क्यूंकि वोह आपनी कंपनी का नाम छाप देता था अगर आपके पास कोई उपाए हो तो ज़रूर बताएं. हमें पर्तीक्षा रहेगी !





> *पीडीऍफ़ फाइल के फॉण्ट को कैसे पहचाने*
> 
> एक छोटी सी बात आपको शायद इसकी जरुरत पड़े
> 
> *पीडीऍफ़ फाइल में उपयोग हुए फॉण्ट को पहचानने के लिए
> 
> फॉण्ट व्यूवर प्रोग्राम में पीडीऍफ़ फाइल खोलें
> 
> मेनू बार में file पर क्लिक करे
> ...

----------


## loveforeve

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है 
लगातार बनाये रखे

----------


## amrik08

मित्र इन्दर जी मुझे आपका यह स्तर बहुत ही आशा लगा किर्पया जल्दी जल्दी पोस्टींग कीया करें शुक्रियां|

----------


## Niksg08

मित्र ये wondershare disk manager keycode मांग रहा हे, website पे एर्रोर आ रहा हे, कृपया मदद करें|

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र ये wondershare disk manager keycode मांग रहा हे, website पे एर्रोर आ रहा हे, कृपया मदद करें|


*कुछ दिन फ्री ट्राइल चला लो ये चल जायेगा |*

----------


## Niksg08

फ्री ट्रायल मैं भी apply operation करने पर ये massage दिखाता हैं

----------


## amrik08

मित्र मुझे  mozila fire for new version main बहुत सी प्रोब्लम आती है मैं कई बार देखता हुन्नके यह मुझे ploblam with page loading ka tag deta rehta hai jab ki net chalta hai or ie bhi ahsa chalta hai lakin yeh mujhe aise hi same problam deta hai

----------


## rajkanwar

devo me dev inder dev ko meri trarf se:partly_sunny:

----------


## vishash

aapke jankari bahut hi sunder hai| Badhai ho |

----------


## rb908

आपका सूत्र बाकई मजेदार है भाई

----------


## isha_swisgirl

*Muje Tally ERP 9.3 crack karna hai, kya koi muje sikha sakta hai???????*

----------


## calvitf

> *मुफ्त और पोर्टेबल सीडी डी वी डी रिकवरी टूल*
> 
> [COLOR="#0000ff"]ख़राब या घिसी हुई सीडी डी वी डी से डाटा प्राप्त करने का आसान और पोर्टेबल टूल । सीडी डी वी डी को सेलेक्ट कीजिये फिर जिस फाइल फोल्डर को अपने कंप्यूटर पर कॉपी करना हो उसे सेलेक्ट कर राईट क्लिक कीजिये extract कीजिये और जहाँ रखना हो वहां सेव कर लीजिये ।
> 
> 
> डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करे


मित्र इन्द्र जी 
आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारियों को प्रणाम व सम्मान आपका प्रयास उत्तम एवं प्रसंसीय योग्य है 
लेकिन मेरा काम इस सॉफ्टवेयर से नहीं बन पाया

----------


## RANAJI1982

यार इंदर आपने तो यहाँ बेहतरीन साफ़्टवेयरो की फ़ौज खडी कर दी है, ++ स्वीकार करे भाई

----------


## love.15

> मित्र मुझे  mozila fire for new version main बहुत सी प्रोब्लम आती है मैं कई बार देखता हुन्नके यह मुझे ploblam with page loading ka tag deta rehta hai jab ki net chalta hai or ie bhi ahsa chalta hai lakin yeh mujhe aise hi same problam deta hai


मित्र आप ये सेटिंग कर ले जिस से मोज़िला फास्ट चले 
Unofficial Support:
-Free BSD
-OS/2
-Solaris
-SkyOS
-BeOS
-XP Professional x64 Edition

Now here are some Tips&Tricks that can help you double the speed of Firefox.

1. Type about**:config in the address bar and then press Enter.

2. In the filter search bar type network.http.pipelining. Be sure the value field is set true,if not double-click to set true.

HTTP is the application-layer protocol that most web pages are transferred with. In HTTP 1.1, multiple requests can be sent before any responses are received. This is known as pipelining. Pipelining reduces page loading times, but not all servers support it.

3. Go back to the filter search bar and type network.http.pipelining.maxrequests. Double-click this option and set its value to 8.

4. In the filter search bar and type network.http.proxy.pipelining. Once opened double-click on it and set it to true.


5. In IPv6-capable DNS servers, an IPv4 address may be returned when an IPv6 address is requested. It is possible for Mozilla to recover from this misinformation, but a significant delay is introduced.
Type network.dns.disableIPv6 in the filter search bar and set this option to true by double clicking on it.

6. CONTENT INTERRUPT PARSING
This preference controls if the application will interrupt parsing a page to respond to UI events. It does not exist by default.
Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window, select New and then Boolean from the pop-up menu. Then:

A. Enter content.interrupt.parsing in the New boolean value pop-up window and click OK

B. When prompted to choose the value for the new boolean, select true and click OK.

7. Rather than wait until a page has completely downloaded to display it to the user, Mozilla applications will regularly render what has been received to that point. This option controls the maximum amount of time the application will be unresponsive while rendering pages.

Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window, select New and then Integer from the pop-up menu.

A. Enter content.max.tokenizing.time in the New integer value pop-up window and click OK

B. You will be prompted to enter a value. Enter 2250000 and click OK.

8. CONTENT NOTIFY INTERVAL

This option sets the minimum amount of time to wait between reflows. Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window, select New and then Integer from the pop-up menu.

A. Type content.notify.interval in the New integer value pop-up window and click OK.

B. You will be prompted to enter a value. Enter 750000 and click OK.

9. CONTENT NOTIFY ONTIMER

A. This option sets if to reflow pages at an interval any higher than that specified by content.notify.interval. Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window and select New and then Boolean from the pop-up menu.

B. Type content.notify.ontimer in the New boolean value pop-up window and click OK.

C. You will be prompted to choose the value for the new boolean. Select true and click OK.

10. Notify Backoffcount
This option controls the maximum number of times the content will do timer-based reflows. After this number has been reached, the page will only reflow once it is finished downloading. Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window and select New and then Integer from the pop-up menu.

A. Enter content.notify.backoffcount in the New integer value pop-up window and click OK.

B. You will be prompted to enter a value. Enter 5 and click OK.

11. CONTENT SWITCH THRESHOLD
You can interact with a loading page when content.interrupt.parsing is set to true. When a page is loading, the application has two modes: a high frequency interrupt mode and a low frequency interrupt mode. The first one interrupts the parser more frequently to allow for greater UI responsiveness during page load.

The low frequency interrupt mode interrupts the parser less frequently to allow for quicker page load. The application enters high frequency interrupt mode when you move the mouse or type on the keyboard and switch back to low frequency mode when you had no activity for a certain amount of time. This preference controls that amount of time. Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window and select New and then Integer from the pop-up menu.

A. Enter content.switch.threshold in the New integer value pop-up window and click OK.

B. You will be prompted to enter a value. Enter 750000 and click OK.


12. NGLAYOUT INITIALPAINT DELAY
Mozilla applications render web pages incrementally, they display what’s been received of a page before the entire page has been downloaded. Since the start of a web page normally doesn’t have much useful information to display, Mozilla applications will wait a short interval before first rendering a page. This preference controls that interval. Right-click (Apple users ctrl-click) anywhere in the about**:config window and select New and then Integer from the pop-up menu.

A. Enter nglayout.initialpaint.delay in the New integer value pop-up window and click OK.

B. You will be prompted to enter a value. Enter 0 and click OK.

Thanks ubuntugeek.com

----------


## satya_anveshi

Bhai bahut badhiya.... Kaam ki cheeje he. :clap:

----------


## donsplender

इस सुत्र के सभी लिंक डेड हो चुके है ! क्या नये लिंक कोई उपलब्ध करवा सकता है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

Pata nah.....

----------


## viralsoni21

bhai koi ye bata sakta hai ki 1 hi whatsapp accoount ko 2 mobile se kaise calaye?????

----------


## theitsolution

किसी भी ड्राइव को गायब करने के लिए आसन तरीका 

पहले MY COMPUTER के  ICON  पर माउस द्वारा राईट क्किच्क करे ...फिर मैनेज पे लेफ्ट क्लिक करें और स्टोरेज के नीचे डिस्क मैनेजमेंट पर लेफ्ट क्लिक करें और जिस डिस्क को गायब करने है ऊस डिस्क KO राईट क्लिक करने पर चेंज ड्राइव लैटर एंड पथ पे क्लिक करके रिमूव पे क्लिक करें...

----------


## theitsolution

वैसे आपका तरीका भी ठीक है !

----------


## theitsolution

स्टेप एक

----------


## theitsolution

स्टेप - दो

----------


## theitsolution

स्टेप - तीन

----------


## theitsolution

स्टेप - चार

----------


## theitsolution

*अब सिफ ड्राइव लैटर को रिमूव कर दे और ओके ओके दबा कर बहार निकल जाये ! आपका एक ड्राइव गायब हो गया है !*

----------


## theitsolution

दोस्त अगर मुझे हिंदी विचार की ही तरह फोरम बनाना है तो कैसे बनाये ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aap apni windo ko activet kyo nahi kar lete???

----------


## satya_anveshi

> दोस्त अगर मुझे हिंदी विचार की ही तरह फोरम बनाना है तो कैसे बनाये ?


Koi forum softwer ko apne srvr pr daal dijie.. Baki proses sem hi he mere vichar se.. Bs aapko web designing se chhuti mil jaaegi..

----------


## Krishna

> दोस्त अगर मुझे हिंदी विचार की ही तरह फोरम बनाना है तो कैसे बनाये ?


अरे आप तो खुद वेब डेवलपर हैं आप ऐसा प्रश्न कैसे कर सकते हैं | मैंने अपने कालेज के लिए फोरम जावा में बनाया था | डारेक्टर के कहने से बाद में उसको पी एच पी में भी बदला था | फोरम बनाना कोई ज्यादा कठिन नहीं है |

वैसे आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दू ये फोरम वी बुलिटिन नाम के सोफ्टवेयर पर हैं जो आपको इंटरनेट पर मिल जायेगा |

और भी बहुत से सोफ्टवेयर हैं जैसे पी एच पी बी बी आदि ......  | इनको आप लोकल सर्वर पर इंस्टाल करो तथा चला कर देखो | जो जैसा अच्छा लगे |फिर बाद में ग्लोबल पर होस्ट कर देना .....  || 
बहुत आसन है |कोई समस्या हो तो बताना | ,,,,,,,,....................

धन्यवाद |

----------


## theitsolution

vbullatin ६ का कोई फुल वर्शन लिंक निकल कर दे देते तो अच्छा होता ! वैसे मैं फ्प मैं बना सकता हूँ परन्तु अगर आलरेडी बनी बनायीं प्रोजेक्ट मिल जाये तो बहुत हद तक मदद हो जाएगी !

----------


## satya_anveshi

ठाकुर भाई कभी टेम हो तो websits pr jaankari dene k lie koi sutr to banaao.. Taaki km se km genrl terms jese locl servr, globl servr aadi k bare me to jaane hm bhi..

----------


## theitsolution

दोस्त अगर आपको ओपन सोर्स मैं वही सब मिल जाये जिसकी आपको आवश्यकता हो तो पहले मैं उस तरीके को पाने की कोसिस करता हूँ !

स्मार्ट वही है जो तेज़ हो !

----------


## Krishna

> vbullatin ६ का कोई फुल वर्शन लिंक निकल कर दे देते तो अच्छा होता ! वैसे मैं फ्प मैं बना सकता हूँ परन्तु अगर आलरेडी बनी बनायीं प्रोजेक्ट मिल जाये तो बहुत हद तक मदद हो जाएगी !


आपको vbullatin फुल वर्जन फ्री में नहीं मिलने वाला | आप किसी परिचित से लाइसेंस अवश्य ले सकते हैं वो आपको सस्ता पड़ेगा | 

यदि आप क्रेक करने में सफलता प्राप्त कर लेते हैं तो सबसे अच्छा है | वैसे पी एच पी बी बी  में कोई परेशानी नहीं है |

आप कोशिश कर सकते हैं  http://software-lite.com/files/downl...0version&id=my

एक बात साथ में फ्री : फोरम बनाना आसन है | यूजर लाना उतना ही कठिन है |

----------


## Krishna

> ठाकुर भाई कभी टेम हो तो websits pr jaankari dene k lie koi sutr to banaao.. Taaki km se km genrl terms jese locl servr, globl servr aadi k bare me to jaane hm bhi..


भाई अब थोडा सा काम स्टार्ट किया है मैने साथ ही पढाई भी आगे करने का विचार किया है |  .. ... मेरे हस्ताक्षर में आपने पेज का लिंक तो देखा ही होगा | 
कुछ कम समय मिल पाता है |

मेरे सवालों का जवाव दो सूत्र में प्रश्न डाल दिया करो मैं आपके हर प्रश्न का उत्तर देने का प्रयास करूंगा यार |

----------


## theitsolution

गुरुदेव आप महान हो ! परन्तु मैं पहले से ही एक प्रशिद्ध कंपनी का मालिक हूँ और मेरे लिए टैरिफ लाना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं !

----------


## Krishna

> गुरुदेव आप महान हो ! परन्तु मैं पहले से ही एक प्रशिद्ध कंपनी का मालिक हूँ और मेरे लिए टैरिफ लाना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं !


और मैं महान नहीं हूँ कृपया एसा न कहा करें | आप प्रयास कर के देख लें ... हमको अच्छा ही लगेगा यदि आपका फोरम अच्छे से चलता है तो ..... |

"प्रसिद्द कंपनी के मालिक " जान कर अच्छा लगा पर मुझको क्यों याद आ रहा है की "
_मेरे ऑफिस मैं wifi द्वारा सारे कंप्यूटर कनेक्टेड हैं परन्तु मेरा केबिन सबसे लास्ट मैं हैं जहाँ सिग्नल पूरा नहीं आता और परेशानी होती है आप मुझे सिग्नल बूस्ट करेने के बारे मैं बताइए !_" 

आप दुसरे राउटर भी लगवा सकते हैं अपनी कम्पनी में किस बूस्ट के चक्कर में पड़े हैं |
वैसे आपकी प्रसिद्द कम्पनी का फेसबुक पेज बहुत स्लो पड़ा है सभी एम्प्लोय को बोले कि आपका फेसबुक पेज लाइक करें बेचारा अभी तक १० की सीमा भी पार नहीं कर पाया है| वहां अति आवश्यकता है अभी "टेरिफ" की  | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

Thakur bro koi esa dongl he kya markt me jo ki wifi hotspot bhi bn ske or wifi recipient bhi bn ske???

----------


## satya_anveshi

Aapke page achhe hen vese.... :clap:

----------


## Krishna

> Thakur bro koi esa dongl he kya markt me jo ki wifi hotspot bhi bn ske or wifi recipient bhi bn ske???


यार डिवाइस अनलोक न हो तो कोई मजा ही नहीं है | इसलिए अभी इसका उत्तर नकारात्मक ही है |

----------


## Krishna

> Aapke page achhe hen vese.... :clap:


आभार | लाइक तो कर ही लिया होगा ..... :p

----------


## theitsolution

दोस्तों का धन्यवाद् !!

----------


## viralsoni21

Sd Card data recovery ka koi full version software ho to batane ka kast kare...

----------

